
Farewell - jacquesm
http://ticketstumbler.com/
======
jacquesm
I was making the list of people to thank for my time on HN and when visiting
ticketstumbler I came across this message. It makes me both happy and sad, sad
that ticketstumbler died, happy to see that Tom has moved on and is doing
something new (and a great idea too!).

~~~
tdavis
Wow, thanks Jacques! I'm not convinced I've ever done something worth being
thanked for, but I definitely appreciate it a lot!

Closing down TS was tough (and I squandered a few thousand dollars putting it
off), but in the end I'm really glad that particular weight is off my back.
Now I just need to get Swaptitude to be _more_ of a weight, and we'll be set
;)

Thanks for the submission and the kind words.

~~~
joelhaus
Good luck with Swaptitude, it definitely appears to fill a need...

I'm sorry to hear about the TicketStumbler situation; out of curiosity, did
you consider selling before shutting down? If so, it would be interesting to
hear why you chose to shelve it instead.

------
JacobAldridge
Best of luck Tom, and thanks for sharing. I've signed up for Swaptitude so
look forward to learning more.

(Some background, if anyone needs it -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=859117>)

~~~
3pt14159
Don't go there if you're having a good day and want to keep it that way. I
don't tear up easily.

------
rriepe
As someone in a similar situation, I gotta give you props. You lasted longer
than I did. A bank would tell you that 90% of businesses in this situation
fold within a few months. Add that to our already-high tech startup failure
rates and you've turned a slim fighting chance into something nearly
impossible to do.

Mix in the emotional motivations, and well, it's just a tough situation to be
in. I applaud you for moving on and for keeping your entrepreneurial spirit
alive in a new project.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Sorry for being a sap, but those lyrics at the end+that note almost made me
cry. Best of luck Tom, I'm rooting for you.

~~~
juddlyon
+1

Nothing better than sincerity. Best wishes.

------
jdp23
What a great ending: "For everything that could have been, Well at least we
took the ride."

~~~
nkohari
Pendulum lyrics. Good stuff. :)

------
goodgoblin
Cheers Tom -- shutting down must have been a tough choice to make. My
condolences for you and your loss.

------
markessien
Was Tom not working as part of WakeMate?

~~~
tdavis
Yes, I was. I left the company in early December after a year of creating /
maintaining the web infrastructure and e-commerce and analytics products. I
accepted a co-founder title in mid-2010 but decided it wasn't a good fit
shortly after and began transitioning out in late 2010.

Probably more than you wanted to know (and barely a sliver of the story), but
there it is!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Where can I send some feedback on the swaptitude web site?

~~~
tdavis
Mail in electronic format may be dispatched to "info" at said domain.

Although if your feedback is on the rather poor landing page, you should wait
until the new one is up ;)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
It was just about a typo - but I mentioned it in my sign-up.

~~~
tdavis
Oh, thanks; fixed!

------
louhong
Tom - good luck on your new endeavor. Your last comment reminds me of
Roosevelt's Man in the Arena speech (<http://www.theodore-
roosevelt.com/trsorbonnespeech.html>). You're in a better position because of
your efforts.

------
edawerd
It was an honor being in the same YC class as you, and I wish you the best of
luck!

------
iPadDeveloper
I heard stubhub was good, but I'm not sure if they are exactly the same.

